# Low fat snacking



## jakal2001

Hi guys since quitting smoking Ive found myself eating anything and everything during work..What do you guys snack on... as an alternative to crisps and chocos and biccys?

thanks


----------



## yannyboy

Almonds.......


----------



## jakal2001

mmmmm... cool.. anything else.. ?

guess dry roasted peanuts or cashews are a no no ?!


----------



## jakal2001

cashews?

almonds get bit boring really dont they..


----------



## The Trixsta

Rice cakes aren't that bad I dont think, if you really need to snack these can be a good alternative to crisps. My personal favourite are the salt and vinegar ones. Also, a handful of pistachio nuts aren't half bad, full of some of the good fat and they feel you up.

The main one when stopping smoking is perhaps some chewing gum? Keeps the mouth busy.


----------



## Brockyboy

Flapjacks!


----------



## jakal2001

The Trixsta said:


> Rice cakes aren't that bad I dont think, if you really need to snack these can be a good alternative to crisps. My personal favourite are the salt and vinegar ones. Also, a handful of pistachio nuts aren't half bad, full of some of the good fat and they feel you up.
> 
> The main one when stopping smoking is perhaps some chewing gum? Keeps the mouth busy.


thanks trixsta - ill try the rice cakes.. sound good  ... chewing gum makes me more hungry... so not sure about tht one - but after meals gum is a godsend !!



Brockyboy said:


> Flapjacks!


home made or store bought ??

u recommend any?

thx


----------



## The Trixsta

No problem matey, they come in a few different flavours.

I purchase the tescos's salt and vinegar flavour wholegrain rice cakes. They're quite big. Each one contains about 30 calories , 5g carbs so nice and low and 0.2 fat. No saturated fats like normal crisps etc. You only need a couple maybe 3 to feel satisfied.


----------



## Brockyboy

Sci-mx protein flapjack orange and berry is best and hob-knob flapjack

Occasionally i'll make my own


----------



## jakal2001

Trixsta ive tired rice cakes before ages ago and really didnt seem too filling, but hey ill give them a go now - thanks for the recco!

cheers brocky!

ive just done a search for the sci mx ones, and the come in packs of 24.. imma gonna email a few companies and ask if they do samples.. i dont mind paying for one or two but to fork out for 24 and to find i dont like them is a bit of a waste.#

Ive thought about making my own flap jacks! it doesnt sound too hard and can chuck in some protein powder to boost its nutritional content right!

hobnob ones r good, i like the snickers ones too but again both contain a lil too much fat for me..

thanks anyways


----------



## andyboro1466867929

Fruit, Nuts, Beef Jerky, Sugar Free Jelly


----------



## justheretosnoop

Would hobnob flapjack's really be classed as low-fat snacking??


----------



## Hard Trainer

Dorsey said:


> Would hobnob flapjack's really be classed as low-fat snacking??


Haha! I wish!


----------



## doggy

Whats wrong with fresh fruit? Greek yogurt with a drizzle of honey.

Rice cakes are high on the GI, I wouldn't touch them.


----------



## Neil R

Ryvita with Quark on. Half a dozen or so then drink a pint of water. The fibre in the Ryvita soaks up the water increasing satiety


----------



## General Aquila

Neil R said:


> Ryvita with Quark on. Half a dozen or so then drink a pint of water. The fibre in the Ryvita soaks up the water increasing satiety


I'm glad someone has heard of Quark! Good on it's own too, got a nice tang to it, a good alternative to cottage cheese.


----------



## david black

Blueberry Muffins

Ingredients:

3/4 Cup Oats

1 Cup Egg Whites

1/2 Cup Blueberries

60g Peanut Butter (Added after baking)

Directions:

Combine the oats, egg whites and blueberries. Mix evenly.

Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.

After muffins cool, top with peanut butter.

Nutritional Info (per serving)

Calories: 476

Protein: 39 g

Carbs: 53g

Fat: 12g


----------



## david black

Anabolic Blueberry Oatmeal

Makes 1 Serving

Ingredients:

- 3/4 cup oatmeal

- 8 Egg Whites

- 1/2 scoop (15g) of Extreme Whey Blueberry Cheesecake- 2 teaspoons of Pure Cocoa Powder

- 1 teaspoon of Splenda

- 1 tbsp of Flax Oil

- 1 cup of frozen Blueberries

- 1/4 cup of water

In a big bowl, mix All the ingredients (except for the frozen blueberries)

Cook in a microwave for about 3-4 minutes (cooking time vary from one microwave to the other) - stir the mix 2 minutes after cooking has started (so the mix doesn't stick or create chunks)

Once the mix is cooked, add the frozen blueberries, mix everything and enjoy 

Nutritional Facts (Per Serving)

Calories: 580

Protein: 52g

Carbohydrates: 57g

Fat: 16g


----------



## david black

Muscle Mass Muffins

Ingredients:

3/4 cup oatmeal

1/4 cup Oat Bran

Egg Whites

1/2 scoop (15g) of Vanilla Extreme Pro-61/4 teaspoon of Baking Soda

1 teaspoon of Splenda

1 tbsp of Flax Oil

1 diced Apple

2 Tbsp of Unsweetened Apple Sauce

1/2 teaspoon of Cinnamon

1/2 teaspoon of Vanilla Extracts

Directions

1. In a blender, mix All the ingredients (except for the diced apple), blend until the mix get thick

2. Add the diced apple and stir (with a spoon or spatula)

3. Poor the mix in a muffin cooking pan, Cook at 350 degrees F until cooked (about 30mins)

Nutritional Facts / Per Serving

Makes 1 Serving - about 3 muffins

Calories: 598

Protein: 51g

Carbohydrates: 65g

Fat: 13g


----------



## Rhino1466868026

Suggestions for low fat flapjacks guys?


----------



## freddee

If i,m trying to diet down, nuts and mangtout...


----------



## EXTREME

Ooh Freddee! Mangetout, fkn horrible stuff!


----------



## ShaunMc

unsalted peanuts, cashews or pine kernels


----------



## Ben_Dover

How do Brazil nuts rate in the nut world, good or bad? I love them !


----------



## MichelleD

Protein cookies. Just tried one today and they're really good if you're after something sweet and cakey textured! Still have a protein powder aftertaste, but not enough to be off putting. They're bought, not home made.


----------



## Phenix

I like raw cabbage just kid myself it crips


----------



## dave_c

jakal2001 said:


> Hi guys since quitting smoking Ive found myself eating anything and everything during work..What do you guys snack on... as an alternative to crisps and chocos and biccys?
> 
> thanks


Fruit, s**t loads of fruit, yes it does have sugar, but if its a choice of snickers, marsbar or apple its safer to pick the apple, plus.


----------



## webadmin1466867919

BJ1938 said:


> How do Brazil nuts rate in the nut world, good or bad? I love them !


Good source of selenium 3 before bed and in the morning has been known to help increase testosterone levels especially in people with low selenium levels I believe


----------



## webadmin1466867919

MichelleD said:


> Protein cookies. Just tried one today and they're really good if you're after something sweet and cakey textured! Still have a protein powder aftertaste, but not enough to be off putting. They're bought, not home made.


I've been trying home made protein cakes/flapjacks once I perfect a recipe I'll post it up, need a few more trials first though


----------



## evarg78

Actually halmonds works great for me...


----------



## Guest

Sodium Silicate,Water Glass,Potassium Silicate,Sodium Silicate brazil,Potassium silicate brazil,Silicate India,sodium silicate manufacturer,Detergents Raw Materials,Sodium Silicate India,Water Glass India,Potassium Silicate India,Sodium Silicate


----------

